# mmm



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

I know i'm dissociated, but correct me if im wrong.. is this what i think it is?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

Just what I need on a Monday.

(A laugh that is. Not a big giant penis. Although, where is Martin?)

:twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

Airbrushed or natural? Clouds do amazing things.


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

It is completely natural.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

mrmole said:


> Just what I need on a Monday.
> 
> (A laugh that is. Not a big giant penis.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

No, it's a cloud formation that looks slightly like a very small do-da.

LOL. :lol:

I'm still here Mr Mole. And it's still swinging in the wind like a Race Horse.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

A penis from heaven. Literally.

and small, Martin? Are you telling me you think a penis the size of a cloud is small?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

It could be a small cloud G-FUNK.

But yes, unless it's knocking your knees, it's small.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

It never used to swing around by my knees, till I got my knob reduction.

Kept tripping up all the time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

yeah Snowy it's even got one eye :lol:


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well either way, it's definately not Jewish.


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

lmfao.. you are certainly right there

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

well actually Snowy......it ain't necessarily so

Many baby boys born in the 60's and 70's might appear to be Jewish.

Hippy parents you see  it wasn't should I say kosha to have it done back then.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

Shelly said:


> well actually Snowy......it ain't necessarily so
> 
> Many baby boys born in the 60's and 70's might appear to be Jewish.
> 
> Hippy parents you see  it wasn't should I say kosha to have it done back then.


Circumcision is very important to the Jewish penis, oops, people. Snowy and Martin are saying that the cloud-penis is NOT circumcised, therefore, NOT "Jewish"/circumcised.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

and Shelly is saying alot of hippies in the 60's and 70's didn't get in to the circumcision thing...Jewish or not, therefore having babies that, by now, may "appear" Jewish, but are not simply because they were never circumcised due to the fact it wasn't thought to be very "groovy" for the baby.

and yes, it is very important to the Jewish penis, oops, people.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

Shelly said:


> Many baby boys born in the 60's and 70's might appear to be Jewish.


 Jewish = circumcised, so if they appear to be Jewish, they would appear to be circumcised. 
If boys born in the 60's and 70's have intact foreskins they would not appear Jewish. (and I'm against circumcision done on babies, so I say, "yay!".


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

your post = understand


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

I need to keep my pants on :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

LOL the cloud is most likley not Jewish as I believe I saw an eye

oops sorry Beachgirl this is what happens when I have penises floating about in my brain.I had a Jessica (as in Simpson) moment .

yes that's right not circumcised probably not Jewish.
Circumcised could be Jewish or anything.
I do know this as I was once married to a Jewish man.Well his mother was and if your mother is...........so they say.

I'm sure practicing Jews do take circumcision seriously.

As a mother of a male baby I took it seriously as well and chose not to
have it done to my baby.
I do believe for non Jewish folk it might go in trends.
Before the hippy era it appeared more common for boys to be circumcised.
I don't know what the trend was before that as I'm not that old.

Shelly who never eats pig meat.I'm not Jewish or Islamic but I take not eating pig meat seriously.

Sorry again Beachgirl if you thought I thought........you know  
Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

YOU DIDN'T CIRCUMCISE! you're on my hero list!!

What a cruel thing to do, don't you think? Makes me sick to think of it.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

for a long time the chop chop was done in the US automatically at the time of birth. so 90% of men in the states jewish or not are walking around completely hoodless. ive heard that that has changed and they only do 'half' chops now? like, just a little off the top.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

beachgirl
no I just couldn't do it to my baby,seemed too cruel.I took the natural approach in every way.Breast feeding, birthing etc.

Thanks Sleepy I was actually wondering what the trend is these days.

From my limited knowledge circumcision was originally done for cleanliness and to prevent infection.
I recall my doctor at the time trying to pressure me into having my baby done.
He'd been in Vietnam during the war and saw a lot of non circumcised guys get into trouble because of the extreme heat.

If I had my time again I still wouldn't do it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Without actually owning this equipment, I do have enough experience as an interested onlooker to know that the fear of infection, etc., is magnified and, I think, probably groundless.
Some people think we should replace all our teeth with dentures and have our appendix removed in case it ruptures, etc....................
(?)


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

yes beachgirl I agree.Maybe it was just a money spinnner for docs,I don't know.
I do think it came about in times past when people didn't wash as often as we do or something along those lines.

I think guys have to be a tad more careful in a very humid climate......I think?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

this also goes for tonsils. mine were infected and the doctor insisted i have them removed, that they serve no purpose anyways. which i have heard over and over again but it still brings up the question, why do we have them then? obviously they are there for a reason?? so i got them removed and then i find out what purpose they serve. i have to eat and drink slowly now and with alot of discression because it just shoots down the wrong pipe now and i never had that problem before. though, there is an UP side and it goes along with the topic of this post... i now have no gag reflex. 8)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

You are SHAMELESS !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Gavin is a vey lucky man!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

sleepingbeauty said:


> . i now have no gag reflex. 8)


 So you can have your gag reflex removed along with your tonsils? I've never heard this before, but I bet it never came up in conversation before.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes,Sleepy LOL it's all tying in just lovely.

How interesting,no gag reflex.

I could have used that when I had an endoscopy and that other terrible thing that ENT docs do by placing a tube up your nostril which goes down to the throat :shock: sadists I say.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

It never ceases to amaze me how a picture of a cloud (albiet with a vague resembelence to a wonka) can generate so much ness.

Keep it up.


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

"THAAAS BIN TAMPERED WITH THA HAS!!"


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

oooooo hagrid is sexy mmmmm mmmmmmmmm


----------

